# Sheffield WMA



## olroy (Aug 8, 2005)

has anyone heard that the wma was sold or closed to the public this year??


----------



## satchmo (Aug 15, 2005)

*its open*

check the rules and regs. it is open.


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hunt'n Sheffield*

Have'nt been to Sheffield yet, but I wanted to hit it this year. Can anyone tell me much about it ? I know it's archery only, but is it a decent place to hunt ? Is there a lot of folks who hunt this place ?
Thanks !


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 15, 2005)

I used to hunt it a lot - Lots of deer and some decent bucks - it's crowded during the archery season, but seems to thin out as gun season rolls around...


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks ! Think I'll check it out. I like to walk back in an throw down a blanket for a camp. I know you can camp any where on Paulding, I wonder if it's the same for Sheffield ? That's how you beat the crowds, walk back in there a peice an spend a few days.


----------



## Gator1679 (Sep 19, 2005)

Sheffields not that big of a place, you walk back a peice and you will be on a large private club right behind it. I havent hunted their in several years, but used to see some deer and shot a couple of does.


----------



## jeffro (Sep 20, 2005)

*shefeild*

paulding forest is 30000 acrs shefeild is right there with it there is deer every where great wma to get a kill period seen 8 deer this weekend there had 2 bucks come in on me as i was climbing my tree bow was still on the ground  but hey the deer are movin good there


----------



## Bowdawg (Sep 28, 2005)

The Shefeild portion of paulding forest is 3000 acres.  It stays archery only through the season.  I have never hunted it but know a few guys that do.  Its been about four years ago archers harvested 90 deer on shefeild.  That is very impressive.


----------

